# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سال سوم پشت کنکور برای پسر ها

## optician

*سلام

یک پسری متولد سال 76 از من پرسید که برای سال سوم پشت کنکور موندن باید چیکار کرد؟
کنکور اولشو سال 94 داده و رتبه خوبی نیاورده
امسال با اینکه نتایج خوبی توی آزمون ها آورده ولی فکر میکنه که رشته مورد نظرش توی دانشگاه مورد نظر قبول نمیشه
برای سال سوم میخواد کنکور 96 بده!
مشکل دیگه ای هم هست که ایشون بخاطر اعتماد به نفسشون موقع ثبت نام کنکور علاقمندی دانشگاه پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ها رو انتخاب نکردن . حالا چطوری میتونه پشت کنکور بمونه؟! شرایط سربازی به چه شکلی هست؟؟؟


توضیح سازمان سنجش : 

دانشجوياني كه در دوره روزانه آزمون سراسري سال 1394 (اعم از رشته هاي متمركز و يا نيمه متمركز) پذيرفته شد ه اند، منحصراً
براي شركت در گزينش رشته هاي تحصيلي دوره هاي غير روزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه حضوري، پيام نور، غيرانتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازی ) آزمون سراسری سال 1395  می بایست تا تاریخ 1/12/94 نسبت به انصراف تحصیلی قطعی اقدام نمایند


دانشجويان دوره هاي نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه حضوري، مجازي و پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي، دانشگاه پيا م نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي  غيرانتفاعي و ... (به شرط نداشتن مشكل نظام وظيفه براي برادران)، م يتوانند بدون انصراف از تحصيل در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 ثبت نام و شركت نمايند. بديهي است اين دسته از داوطلبان در صورت موفقيت و قبل از ثبت نام در رشته قبولي جديد، لازم است از رشته قبولي قبلي خود انصراف قطعي حاصل نموده و گواهي مربوط (فرم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل) را به مؤسسه ذيربط ارائه نمايند. لازم به توضيح است كه اين دسته از داوطلبان حق بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل در رشته محل قبولي قبلي خود را ندارند.

تمامي پذيرفته شدگان آزمون سراسري سال 1395 ملزم هستند جهت اخذ مجوز ثبت نام، از طريق دفاتر پليس+ 10 شهرستان محل قبولي دانشگاه، نسبت به اخذ معافيت تحصيلي اقدام نمايند. در غير اينصورت از ادامه تحصيل آنان ممانعت بعمل خواهد آمد
*

----------


## Mamad org

سال اول که هیچ 
سال دومم که باید معافیت تحصیلی میگرفته که حتما گرفته...اینم هیچ
اما برا سال سومم یه راه داره....بره یه رشته بدون کنکور بیخودی که شهریه ثابتش ارزون باشه و از اون مهم تر خود دانشگاهم بیخود تر از رشته باشه....حالا چرا؟...چون باید 2 ترم دانشگارا مرخصی بگیره و بعد از اینکه نتایجا زدن بره انصرافشابگیره البته یک ماه قبل از اعلام نتیجه منطقی تره

 پ.ن1:اگه میدونه دولتی قبول میشه به نطر من همون ترم 1 فقط مرخصی بگیره...ترم 2 نره بعدم که نتایجا زدن انصراف بده....چرا چون اینطوری بهتره....فقط هزینه ثابت 1 ترم مرخصیا و انصرافا میده اما اونطوری باید 2 ترم مرخصی و انصرافا بده که یکم از نطر ما اصفهانیای فهیم و اقتصادی منطقی نیس

پ.ن2:اگه رم که میدونه سراسری نمیتونه همون ازادا دوس داره 100 درصد همون 2 ترم مرخصی بگیره چون وقتی انصراف میخواد بگیره از ازاد به ازاد هزینه انصزاف نداره

موفق باشید

----------


## امیر ارسلان

تو این مملکت هیچی معلوم نیس فردا پا میشن میگن تاثیر معدل 50 درصد
اصلا کنکور چی هس که سه سال عمرو پاش تلف کنی 
بگو برو پی زندگیت بابا

----------


## optician

> سال اول که هیچ 
> سال دومم که باید معافیت تحصیلی میگرفته که حتما گرفته...اینم هیچ
> اما برا سال سومم یه راه داره....بره یه رشته بدون کنکور بیخودی که شهریه ثابتش ارزون باشه و از اون مهم تر خود دانشگاهم بیخود تر از رشته باشه....حالا چرا؟...چون باید 2 ترم دانشگارا مرخصی بگیره و بعد از اینکه نتایجا زدن بره انصرافشابگیره البته یک ماه قبل از اعلام نتیجه منطقی تره
> 
>  پ.ن1:اگه میدونه دولتی قبول میشه به نطر من همون ترم 1 فقط مرخصی بگیره...ترم 2 نره بعدم که نتایجا زدن انصراف بده....چرا چون اینطوری بهتره....فقط هزینه ثابت 1 ترم مرخصیا و انصرافا میده اما اونطوری باید 2 ترم مرخصی و انصرافا بده که یکم از نطر ما اصفهانیای فهیم و اقتصادی منطقی نیس
> 
> پ.ن2:اگه رم که میدونه سراسری نمیتونه همون ازادا دوس داره 100 درصد همون 2 ترم مرخصی بگیره چون وقتی انصراف میخواد بگیره از ازاد به ازاد هزینه انصزاف نداره
> 
> موفق باشید


پس میتونه بره دانشگاه آزاد ، دو ترم مرخصی بگیره ! اسفند 95 انصراف بده ! ادامه اش یک روال عادی هست ! درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 
سربازی رو چیکار کنه؟

----------


## Mamad org

> پس میتونه بره دانشگاه آزاد ، دو ترم مرخصی بگیره ! اسفند 95 انصراف بده ! ادامه اش یک روال عادی هست ! درسته؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سربازی رو چیکار کنه؟


اسفند 95!!!
چه خبره....انقد زود....عجب
بله وقتی ثبت نام میکنه معافیت تحصیلی براش صادر میشه دیگه به عنوان دانشجو و به قول شما اسفند 95 انصراف میده این معافیت باطل میشه و خود نطام وطیفه 1 سال بهش وقت میده که دیگه تو این یک سال تکلیف خوذشا مشخص کنه که سربازی میخواد بره یا دانشگاه ....

پ.ن:حق انصراف برای 2 ندارن دیگه چون دیگه معافیت صادر نمیشه

انشاالله سراسری موفق باشند(با توجه به انصراف اسفند 95)

----------


## optician

> اسفند 95!!!
> چه خبره....انقد زود....عجب
> بله وقتی ثبت نام میکنه معافیت تحصیلی براش صادر میشه دیگه به عنوان دانشجو و به قول شما اسفند 95 انصراف میده این معافیت باطل میشه و خود نطام وطیفه 1 سال بهش وقت میده که دیگه تو این یک سال تکلیف خوذشا مشخص کنه که سربازی میخواد بره یا دانشگاه ....
> 
> پ.ن:حق انصراف برای 2 ندارن دیگه چون دیگه معافیت صادر نمیشه
> 
> انشاالله سراسری موفق باشند(با توجه به انصراف اسفند 95)


منظور شما این هست که امسال شبانه ( نوبت دوم ) بره ! دو ترم مرخصی بگیره ! نتایج که اومد انصراف بده؟؟؟

----------


## Ali77

دوستان من متولد نیمه اول 77 هستم.امسال سال اول کنکورمه.توی ثبتنام پیام نور رو نزدم.اگر بخوام برا 96 بمونم پشت کنور نیازی به ثبتنام پیام نور هست یا براحتی میتونم برم پلیس +10 و معافیت بگیرم؟

----------


## optician

> دوستان من متولد نیمه اول 77 هستم.امسال سال اول کنکورمه.توی ثبتنام پیام نور رو نزدم.اگر بخوام برا 96 بمونم پشت کنور نیازی به ثبتنام پیام نور هست یا براحتی میتونم برم پلیس +10 و معافیت بگیرم؟


شما تا شهریور سال بعد معافیت تحصیلی داری ! 

اگر برای سال دوم بخوای پشت کنکور بمونی مشکلی نداره ! فقط کافیه انتخاب رشته نکنی

----------


## QLINE

@

یکی از تغییراتی که سنجش تو کنکور 94 اعمال کرده بود همین امکان ثبت گزینش پیام نور و... در زمان انتخاب رشته بود! یعنی برای اونایی که زمان ثبت نام این گزینش رو انتخاب نکرده بودند میتونستند اون موقع این کارو بکنند! 
برای امسال هم همینجوری میشه
خب ایشون باید بره یه رشته ای پیام نور بزنه و بعد بهمن ماه انصراف بده!(این که میگم بعد بهمن چون ممکنه ورودی بهمن بشه)
ولی در جریان این که پیام نور مرخضی و...مبده یا نه نیستم نمیدونم چجوریاست

----------


## Mamad org

> منظور شما این هست که امسال شبانه ( نوبت دوم ) بره ! دو ترم مرخصی بگیره ! نتایج که اومد انصراف بده؟؟؟




ن من منظورم این بود که اسفند 95 زوده با توضیحاتی که گفته بودم و وقتی شما گفتی اسفند 95 فرض بر این شد که میخوان برن دولتی که هم میخوان هزینه انصرافا بدن هم مرخص یک ترم.....در کل خودتونا وارد حاشیه نکنیند چون گیج میشید یه بار دیگه پست قبلیا بخونین کامل متوجه میشین....

سال اول که هیچ 
سال دومم که باید معافیت تحصیلی میگرفته که حتما گرفته...اینم هیچ
اما برا سال سومم یه راه داره....بره یه رشته بدون کنکور بیخودی که شهریه ثابتش ارزون باشه و از اون مهم تر خود دانشگاهم بیخود تر از رشته باشه....حالا چرا؟...چون باید 2 ترم دانشگارا مرخصی بگیره و بعد از اینکه نتایجا زدن بره انصرافشابگیره البته یک ماه قبل از اعلام نتیجه منطقی تره

پ.ن1:اگه میدونه دولتی قبول میشه به نطر من همون ترم 1 فقط مرخصی بگیره...ترم 2 نره بعدم که نتایجا زدن انصراف بده....چرا چون اینطوری بهتره....فقط هزینه ثابت 1 ترم مرخصیا و انصرافا میده اما اونطوری باید 2 ترم مرخصی و انصرافا بده که یکم از نطر ما اصفهانیای فهیم و اقتصادی منطقی نیس

پ.ن2:اگه رم که میدونه سراسری نمیتونه همون ازادا دوس داره 100 درصد همون 2 ترم مرخصی بگیره چون وقتی انصراف میخواد بگیره از ازاد به ازاد هزینه انصزاف نداره


پ.ن3:در هر شرایط (1 و 2) هرموقع نتایجا زدن انصراف بدن....منطقی تره

----------


## biology115

نه خواهر به نظر من ایشون برن پیام نور خیلی بهتره تا دانشگاه آزاد ...

----------


## After4Ever

می تونه شنانه هم ثبت نام کنه
اینطوری از کنکور محروم نمیشه

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام
> 
> یک پسری متولد سال 76 از من پرسید که برای سال سوم پشت کنکور موندن باید چیکار کرد؟
> کنکور اولشو سال 94 داده و رتبه خوبی نیاورده
> امسال با اینکه نتایج خوبی توی آزمون ها آورده ولی فکر میکنه که رشته مورد نظرش توی دانشگاه مورد نظر قبول نمیشه
> برای سال سوم میخواد کنکور 96 بده!
> مشکل دیگه ای هم هست که ایشون بخاطر اعتماد به نفسشون موقع ثبت نام کنکور علاقمندی دانشگاه پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ها رو انتخاب نکردن . حالا چطوری میتونه پشت کنکور بمونه؟! شرایط سربازی به چه شکلی هست؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


سلام
شخصی سال 94 دانشگاه روزانه قبول شده و مشغول به تحصیل هست الان میخواد کنکور بده و پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد بخونه از لحاظ انصراف و نیز وضعیت سربازی چطور میشه براش؟

----------


## Ali.psy

سلام دوستان....یکی از داوطلبین این شرایط رو داره..ببینید مشکلی هست یا نه...جهت اخذ معافیت تحصیلی مجدد..

متولد مرداد75

اخذ پیش دانشگاهی  خرداد93.شرکت در کنکور93 و94..و دانشجوی دوره شبانه ورودی مهر94..مرخصی گرفته ترم دوم

1.تابستان انصراف بده میتونه معافیت مجدد بگیره؟
2.سنوات حساب میشه؟یعنی معافیت5 ساله کارشناسی مجدد نمیدن..چون اولی تا99 هستش..
3.میگن تاییدیه انصراف و دادن گواهیش یه ماه طول داره درسته؟یا کار دوروزه...

ممنون جواب بدید..
 @After4Ever
 @Mamad org

----------


## _AHMADreza_

باید یه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه مثل پیام نور و....
بعد انصراف از دانشگاه تو کنکور شرکت کنه !

----------


## Mamad org

> سلام دوستان....یکی از داوطلبین این شرایط رو داره..ببینید مشکلی هست یا نه...جهت اخذ معافیت تحصیلی مجدد..
> 
> متولد مرداد75
> 
> اخذ پیش دانشگاهی  خرداد93.شرکت در کنکور93 و94..و دانشجوی دوره شبانه ورودی مهر94..مرخصی گرفته ترم دوم
> 
> 1.تابستان انصراف بده میتونه معافیت مجدد بگیره؟
> 2.سنوات حساب میشه؟یعنی معافیت5 ساله کارشناسی مجدد نمیدن..چون اولی تا99 هستش..
> 3.میگن تاییدیه انصراف و دادن گواهیش یه ماه طول داره درسته؟یا کار دوروزه...
> ...


1.بله
2.معافیت دوم با این شرط که گفتید طبق قبلی صادر میشه (یعنی 5 سال...1 سال جبران کنکور کارشناسی ارشد....4سالم که کارشناسی)
3.خودش که بخوای بری کارا انصرافا بکنی که یک ساعت دو ساعته....این از این...اما برا اینکه فرایند انصراف طی بشه بله نزدیک به یک ماه زمان میبره....برا همین شما نتایجا که زدن برو انصرافا بگیر...یعنی دقیقا یک ماه قبل ثبت نام جدید


پ.ن:توضیحات تکمیلی 
اگه رم طبق این روش عمل کنند بر حسب شرایط خودشون که دیگه بهترین اقدام از نطر من

اگه میدونه دولتی قبول میشه به نطر من همون ترم 1 فقط مرخصی بگیره...ترم 2 نره بعدم که نتایجا زدن انصراف بده....چرا چون اینطوری بهتره....فقط هزینه ثابت 1 ترم مرخصیا و انصرافا میده اما اونطوری باید 2 ترم مرخصی و انصرافا بده که یکم از نطر ما اصفهانیای فهیم و اقتصادی منطقی نیس

اگه رم که میدونه سراسری نمیتونه همون ازادا دوس داره 100 درصد همون 2 ترم مرخصی بگیره چون وقتی انصراف میخواد بگیره از ازاد به ازاد هزینه انصزاف نداره

موفق باشید

----------


## Ali.psy

> 1.بله
> 2.معافیت دوم با این شرط که گفتید طبق قبلی صادر میشه (یعنی 5 سال...1 سال جبران کنکور کارشناسی ارشد....4سالم که کارشناسی)
> 3.خودش که بخوای بری کارا انصرافا بکنی که یک ساعت دو ساعته....این از این...اما برا اینکه فرایند انصراف طی بشه بله نزدیک به یک ماه زمان میبره....برا همین شما نتایجا که زدن برو انصرافا بگیر...یعنی دقیقا یک ماه قبل ثبت نام جدید
> 
> 
> پ.ن:توضیحات تکمیلی 
> اگه رم طبق این روش عمل کنند بر حسب شرایط خودشون که دیگه بهترین اقدام از نطر من
> 
> اگه میدونه دولتی قبول میشه به نطر من همون ترم 1 فقط مرخصی بگیره...ترم 2 نره بعدم که نتایجا زدن انصراف بده....چرا چون اینطوری بهتره....فقط هزینه ثابت 1 ترم مرخصیا و انصرافا میده اما اونطوری باید 2 ترم مرخصی و انصرافا بده که یکم از نطر ما اصفهانیای فهیم و اقتصادی منطقی نیس
> ...


ممنون از جوابت ولی انگار معلومه از جواب آخرت که بد متوجه شدی ميگم الان مرخصی گرفته نه اینکه قراره مرخصی بگيره الان دانشجوی شبانس نه اینکه دانشجو خواهد شد.... 
2.راستی یعنی معافیت دوم پس پنج سال بعد نيس چون اولی تا99هست دومی تا 1400نيس ديگه همون قبلی ميشه پس

----------


## optician

> سلام
> شخصی سال 94 دانشگاه روزانه قبول شده و مشغول به تحصیل هست الان میخواد کنکور بده و پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد بخونه از لحاظ انصراف و نیز وضعیت سربازی چطور میشه براش؟


 :Yahoo (20):  سوالی رو از بنده فرمودید که سوال کرده بودم

94 کنکور اولش بوده یا کنکور دوم ؟!

----------


## optician

> 1.بله
> 2.معافیت دوم با این شرط که گفتید طبق قبلی صادر میشه (یعنی 5 سال...1 سال جبران کنکور کارشناسی ارشد....4سالم که کارشناسی)
> 3.خودش که بخوای بری کارا انصرافا بکنی که یک ساعت دو ساعته....این از این...اما برا اینکه فرایند انصراف طی بشه بله نزدیک به یک ماه زمان میبره....برا همین شما نتایجا که زدن برو انصرافا بگیر...یعنی دقیقا یک ماه قبل ثبت نام جدید
> 
> 
> پ.ن:توضیحات تکمیلی 
> اگه رم طبق این روش عمل کنند بر حسب شرایط خودشون که دیگه بهترین اقدام از نطر من
> 
> اگه میدونه دولتی قبول میشه به نطر من همون ترم 1 فقط مرخصی بگیره...ترم 2 نره بعدم که نتایجا زدن انصراف بده....چرا چون اینطوری بهتره....فقط هزینه ثابت 1 ترم مرخصیا و انصرافا میده اما اونطوری باید 2 ترم مرخصی و انصرافا بده که یکم از نطر ما اصفهانیای فهیم و اقتصادی منطقی نیس
> ...


لهجه اصفهانیتون توی نوشتار خیلی نمود داره

یعنی چی اگه میدونه قبول میشه ؟!!!

----------


## Mamad org

> ممنون از جوابت ولی انگار معلومه از جواب آخرت که بد متوجه شدی ميگم الان مرخصی گرفته نه اینکه قراره مرخصی بگيره الان دانشجوی شبانس نه اینکه دانشجو خواهد شد.... 
> 2.راستی یعنی معافیت دوم پس پنج سال بعد نيس چون اولی تا99هست دومی تا 1400نيس ديگه همون قبلی ميشه پس


نه داداشم اونا همونطور که گفتم توضیحات تکمیلی بود یعنی اگه بدین گونه عمل میکرد منطقی تر بود...بگذریم حق با شماست...

در جواب قسمت دوم باید بگم که نه دیگه هر معافیتی که میدن 5 سال هر رشته ای یه معافیت 5 سال داره....برا اون رشته که شبانه میره بله 1 سالش گذشته 4 سال دیگه اس....اما شا میگی کنکور جدید...کنکور جدید یعنی معافیت جدید یعنی قبلی باطل....مغافیت جدید یعنی رشته جدید و دانشگاه جدید ...پس همون 5 سال....نگران نباشید


موفق باشید

----------


## Mamad org

> لهجه اصفهانیتون توی نوشتار خیلی نمود داره
> 
> یعنی چی اگه میدونه قبول میشه ؟!!!


بله....درست میفرمایین....

چی...خخخ تعریف نداره دیگه.....یعنی اگه انقد اماده اس که میدونه تو کنکور دولتی قبول میشه شرط 1 کاملا متناسب با ایشون اما اگه میدونه امادگی نسبی داره وا کلا خودش میدونه دولتی نمیاره شرط 2 اجرایی میشه دیگه...


موفق باشید

----------


## hamed_habibi

94 اولین کنکور دادم کنولد 76 هستم یه درس شهریور پاس میکنم تا 96 مرداد معافم

----------


## Ali.psy

> نه داداشم اونا همونطور که گفتم توضیحات تکمیلی بود یعنی اگه بدین گونه عمل میکرد منطقی تر بود...بگذریم حق با شماست...
> 
> در جواب قسمت دوم باید بگم که نه دیگه هر معافیتی که میدن 5 سال هر رشته ای یه معافیت 5 سال داره....برا اون رشته که شبانه میره بله 1 سالش گذشته 4 سال دیگه اس....اما شا میگی کنکور جدید...کنکور جدید یعنی معافیت جدید یعنی قبلی باطل....مغافیت جدید یعنی رشته جدید و دانشگاه جدید ...پس همون 5 سال....نگران نباشید
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


ممنون محمد..اره دیگه مرخصس گرفته ولی چون شبانه بود ترم اول نشد....پس معافیت جدید5سالس باز..

----------


## rezagmi

> سوالی رو از بنده فرمودید که سوال کرده بودم
> 
> 94 کنکور اولش بوده یا کنکور دوم ؟!


مهم نیست معافیت  دائم گرفته
اگر جواب سوال رو فهمیدید به منم بگید!
آیا صرف شرکت در کنکور انصراق تا 1 اسفند میخواد یا شرکت برای دوره های روزانه سراسری؟؟

----------


## XaoS

من قبلا این سوالو یه جا پرسیدم، ولی چون خیلی حساسه و آیندم بهش بستگی داره دوباره میپرسم :Yahoo (4): 
متولذ مهر 75 هستم، کنکور 94 دادم و رادیولوژی روزانه دولتی قبول شدم، الان ترم 2 هستم و میخوام انصراف بدم... از نظر نظام وظیفه که مشکلی نیست تا یک سال بعد انصراف وقت دارم، فقط اگه انصراف بدم از کنکور 96 محروم نمیشم؟ دقیقا تا چه تاریخی فرصت دارم تا انصراف بدم؟

----------


## optician

> من قبلا این سوالو یه جا پرسیدم، ولی چون خیلی حساسه و آیندم بهش بستگی داره دوباره میپرسم
> متولذ مهر 75 هستم، کنکور 94 دادم و رادیولوژی روزانه دولتی قبول شدم، الان ترم 2 هستم و میخوام انصراف بدم... از نظر نظام وظیفه که مشکلی نیست تا یک سال بعد انصراف وقت دارم، فقط اگه انصراف بدم از کنکور 96 محروم نمیشم؟ دقیقا تا چه تاریخی فرصت دارم تا انصراف بدم؟


به نظرم دانشگاه روزانه نمیتونید انتخاب کنید نه اینکه از کنکور منصرف بشید

----------


## Amir Ho$$ein

سلام 
من سال 95 کنکور دادم رتبه 24000 مطنقه 2 آوردم سال 96 هم کنکور  دادم رتبه 9800 منطقه 2 آوردم طبق چیزایی که خوندم برای سال 97 باید برم  پیام نور یا هر دانشگاهی غیر روزانه ثبت نام کنم درسته ؟
بعد ثبت نام باید واحد هایی رو که بر میدارم پاس کنم یا نه ؟
چه  موقعی باید انصراف بدم ؟ ( مثلا جواب انتخاب رشته آخر مرداد بیاد من  انصراف بدم تا ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید که مهر ماه اتفاق میوفته یه ماه  خالیه بعدش من مشمول نمی شم ؟ )

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام 
> من سال 95 کنکور دادم رتبه 24000 مطنقه 2 آوردم سال 96 هم کنکور  دادم رتبه 9800 منطقه 2 آوردم طبق چیزایی که خوندم برای سال 97 باید برم  پیام نور یا هر دانشگاهی غیر روزانه ثبت نام کنم درسته ؟
> بعد ثبت نام باید واحد هایی رو که بر میدارم پاس کنم یا نه ؟
> چه  موقعی باید انصراف بدم ؟ ( مثلا جواب انتخاب رشته آخر مرداد بیاد من  انصراف بدم تا ثبت نام تو دانشگاه جدید که مهر ماه اتفاق میوفته یه ماه  خالیه بعدش من مشمول نمی شم ؟ )



سوال اول : اره درسته. فقط دولتیه روزانه نباید باشه.

سوال دوم : بله ، دیگه دانشجو حساب میشی و طبق عرف باید درسایی و که برداشتی پاس کنی. البته میتونی حداقل واحده و بیشتر هم دروس عمومی برداری تا پاس کردنش راحت باشه ، ترم دوم رو هم مرخصی تحصیلی بگیری بهتره. اگه واقعا میخای 97 شرکت کنی ، بهترین گزینه همون پیام نوره ، چون هزینش به نسبت کمتره ، لازمم نیست کلاس بری. در طول یک ترم شاید حداکثر 7 8 جلسه کلا لازم بشه .

سوال سوم : اگر سال دیگه بعد از اعلام نتایج نهایی انتخاب رشته ، چیز بهتری قبول شدی ، یکی دو روز وقت میزاری میری دانشگاهت انصراف میدی (باید جریمه انصرافم پرداخت کنی) ، بعد مدارکتو میگیری میبری دانشگاه جدیدی که قبول شدی ثبت نام میکنی.

----------


## Amir Ho$$ein

ممنون از پاسختون 
خب میخوام بدونم تو این فاصله ای که انصراف می دم تا دانشگاه جدیدی که قبول شدم برای ثبت نام برم مشمول سربازی نمیشم ؟
یعنی وقتی انصراف میدم معافیت تحصیلیم باطل میشه ( درسته ؟ ) تا برم دانشگاه جدید معافیت بگیرم این بازه زمانی مشمول سربازی میشم یا نه ؟

----------


## Amirxray

سلام پسری که میخواد کنکور سوم شرکت کنه برای سربازی نرفتن باید بره پیام نور درسته؟بعد کسی میدونه هزینه دانشگاه پیام نور چقدره ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام پسری که میخواد کنکور سوم شرکت کنه برای سربازی نرفتن باید بره پیام نور درسته؟بعد کسی میدونه هزینه دانشگاه پیام نور چقدره ؟


برو ثبت نام کن پیام نور امتخاب واحد نکن و دو تا ترم پشت سر هم مرخصی بگیر اموزش دانشگاه همه جوره تو رو تحت فشار میزاره که انتخاب واحد کنی تا پول بیشتری ازت بگیرن ولی بگو مشکل دارم و نمیتونم اگه هم دییدی بهت مرخصی نمیدن ترم اول و دوم رو برو مپیام نور مرکزی(معمولا تو مرکز استانها هست)از اونجا مرخصی میدن بهت 
اگه مرخصی بگیری فقط شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت میکنی فکر کنم حدودای 600 تا700 باشه برای یه ترم ولی اگه انتخاب واحد کنی بسته به واحد ها شهریه متغیره و علاوه بر شهریه ثابت باید پول اضافی هم بدی برای واحد

----------

